# nj t-storms



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

watch out,  here comes a strong line of nasty weather


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow have not ever seen a line like this in jersey before...its going to get nasty..just got in from work. Off for the rest of the day!:waving:

http://www.weather.com/outlook/heal...om=36hr_maps&zoom=8&interactiveMapLayer=radar


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i woke up to my house shaking and shingles falling off my roof


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

firehouse got struck by lightning lost a crap load of electronics


----------

